# Staff Applications Reminder (now closing) + Apple Restock Incoming



## Justin

*Please note that applications will be closed next Saturday.*



*


Did you miss our latest Bell Tree Direct last Saturday?
Be sure to check it out by clicking here if you haven't yet.

*​So far, we've received about 50 staff applications, but we want to see more! If you love TBT and think you could positively contribute to our community as a moderator, *please consider taking a look at the application by clicking here.* You'll find all of the requirements and responsibilities over there. Don't forget you can also send us a recommendation or two if you've observed another user who you think is worth considering.

*


Click here for Staff Applications!*​
But wait, there's more! *The second Apple stock promised in the last TBT Direct will be coming at 2:00am Pacific Time on Saturday, June 27th.* This time is perfect for our night dwellers and friends in Europe/Australia!

Please note that we'll be experimenting with a new restock tactic for this one. If you haven't managed to grab an Apple collectible yet for _yourself_, this is your chance!




*Click here for Apple Restock Times!*​


----------



## Heyden

Apple restock 7pm my time! heh


----------



## Angelmarina

5am! No wonder I always miss restocks. :/


----------



## Kirindrake

Nooo, that's 4 AM for me Q_Q *crais all over all the apples she'll miss out on*

Dang, oh well :/ I hope there's another one soon.


----------



## toddishott

4am my time D; I'll never get an apple.


----------



## PlasmaPower

It's going to restock in 6 in the morning for me. The same time my town in ACNL refreshes.


----------



## Heyden

that's rite, everyone slowly back away

more 4 me


----------



## Rosie :)

2 am what the heck


----------



## Vizionari

Nooo, I'll be asleep by then  I really want to snag another apple.


----------



## Jake

i really dont like the color green but the green used in the banner reminder and the thread headings is a nice color ok bye


----------



## toddishott

I will get an apple! I'll set an alarm. My favorite fruit will be mine!


----------



## Justin

I do apologize if you won't be able to make this one due to the awkward time, but the first stock was at 4:00pm Pacific, so we're just moving times around in the interest of fairness for different people who have different schedules and live in different parts of the world. Of course there will be other restocks in the future at other times.


----------



## DaCoSim

Ooh! I'll set my alarm!!! Lol!!! Thx for the restock guys and giving some of us another shot at it!


----------



## ShinyYoshi

Jake. said:


> i really dont like the color green but the green used in the banner reminder and the thread headings is a nice color ok bye



I was thinking that, too. The green looks good. 

I probably won't even try to get the apple, I'm not a huge collectable person, but a restock in a different time for people in different areas is cool.


----------



## Greninja

yes  i have the same timezone


----------



## toddishott

Justin said:


> I do apologize if you won't be able to make this one due to the awkward time, but the first stock was at 4:00pm Pacific, so we're just moving times around in the interest of fairness for different people who have different schedules and live in different parts of the world. Of course there will be other restocks in the future at other times.



I like the idea a lot since a lot of people on here are from different parts of the world! I will still try my hardest!


----------



## Zane

Justin said:


> Please note that we'll be experimenting with a new restock tactic for this one. If you haven't managed to grab an Apple collectible yet for _yourself_, this is your chance!



pls i have 6 kids at home


----------



## Cadbberry

Just gotta stay up...


----------



## Justin

Zane said:


> pls i have 6 kids at home



Maybe they should try some oranges?


----------



## Zigzag991

Well I enjoy usually waking up at 4am anyway so that won't be a problem.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I was going to attempt catching a restock, but since I should be asleep by 4:00 AM, I'm going to pass this time.

Hopefully someone will catch a second one for me since my username is Apple.


----------



## DaCoSim

Zane said:


> pls i have 6 kids at home



LMAO!!!!! I have 4!!! (No for real though, although I won't let them join tbt, ha!)


----------



## uwuzumakii

It's 4:00 AM for me but I DON'T CARE AT ALL!!!


----------



## Cadbberry

BluePikachu47 said:


> It's 4:00 AM for me but I DON'T CARE AT ALL!!!



We got this, 2 am and 4am :S


----------



## BellGreen

2am isn't TOO bad, I've woken at 3am just for a simple lottery for a game =P


----------



## Coach

It's at 10am for me!

I want more apples plz


----------



## Cadbberry

Coach said:


> It's at 10am for me!
> 
> I want more apples plz



Noooo share the appllleeessss


----------



## WonderK

It's good to give users a chance to get the apple collectible, Justin. Thank you. I might grab one myself and give it to someone who really wants it. And for the applications, it's great to see a lot of people are applying.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Coach said:


> It's at 10am for me!
> 
> I want more apples plz



Can you share at least one apple with me if you get more than one?


----------



## piichinu

I live in Cleveland good thing im awake at 5


----------



## Alolan_Apples

WonderK said:


> It's good to give users a chance to get the apple collectible, Justin. Thank you. I might grab one myself and give it to someone who really wants it. And for the applications, it's great to see a lot of people are applying.



Yeah, I'm glad to see more people apply too.


----------



## Javocado

Planting the seeds for an Apple restock, eh?
I just might call you Jubby Appleseed ohohoho.

Also, 50 staff applications?
Damn, son. That's a ton.
I was expecting like 20 or something by now, but it's rad to see all of the interest to be a part of the staff.
Just keep my seat warm mmkay.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

How many staff applications were there last year?


----------



## Vizionari

I guess I'll try to be awake at 2am, but at least it'll give other people who didn't get an apple a fair chance. 

Also been kind of hesitant to apply, I'm swinging back and forth whether or not to :/


----------



## tokkio

apple restock at 5 pm here........ nice


----------



## Beardo

WonderK said:


> It's good to give users a chance to get the apple collectible, Justin. Thank you. I might grab one myself and give it to someone who really wants it. And for the applications, it's great to see a lot of people are applying.



Please apply, you'd be a great mod


----------



## uwuzumakii

I have two questions about this...

1. When are they gonna announce the new staff members?

2. How many apples are gonna be restocked?


----------



## BellGreen

BluePikachu47 said:


> I have two questions about this...
> 
> 1. When are they gonna announce the new staff members?
> 
> 2. How many apples are gonna be restocked?



On the staff application page, it says there is no exact timeframe as to when the new staff members will be announced, and that it will take a while. As for your second question, I don't think it's been mentioned yet.


----------



## piichinu

I was planning on selling my apple, if I were to do so would I be able to get apples from the store or no? Are you saying that if you have bought an apple previously you can't go to the shop?


----------



## Alolan_Apples

piimisu said:


> I was planning on selling my apple, if I were to do so would I be able to get apples from the store or no? Are you saying that if you have bought an apple previously you can't go to the shop?



I don't think he means that. What he means is that he's trying to give everyone a chance to catch the apple.


----------



## piichinu

Apple2012 said:


> I don't think he means that. What he means is that he's trying to give everyone a chance to catch the apple.


Oh okay, thanks, some people were acting like that was the case so I thought i misunderstood


----------



## unravel

#jake4admin


----------



## Javocado

piimisu said:


> I was planning on selling my apple, if I were to do so would I be able to get apples from the store or no? Are you saying that if you have bought an apple previously you can't go to the shop?



Idk, but I wouldn't mind it saying "Inventory/Cart" for those who have an apple already just like how it is with Birthstones.


----------



## Cress

*2AM??!!?!??*
tbh I'm on vacation so I don't go to sleep until like 3:30 AM so apples for me! ^_^


----------



## Alolan_Apples

piimisu said:


> Oh okay, thanks, some people were acting like that was the case so I thought i misunderstood



Just to be safe, don't sell your apple yet. Wait until you see the restock.


----------



## Farobi

5pm pht on saturday. time to get rich!


----------



## Skyfall

I just tried to recommend someone for mod.  I couldnt submit the application because i couldnt get past the "human verification" section.  I did it like 10 times and no success.  I swear i am human!  Maybe i am doing something wrong.


----------



## BellGreen

Skyfall said:


> I just tried to recommend someone for mod.  I couldnt submit the application because i couldnt get past the "human verification" section.  I did it like 10 times and no success.  I swear i am human!  Maybe i am doing something wrong.



Are you waiting until the box has a green check in it?


----------



## Justin

Skyfall said:


> I just tried to recommend someone for mod.  I couldnt submit the application because i couldnt get past the "human verification" section.  I did it like 10 times and no success.  I swear i am human!  Maybe i am doing something wrong.



Maybe check out Google's help page if you still can't get it to work? https://support.google.com/recaptcha


----------



## The Pennifer

BellGreen said:


> Are you waiting until the box has a green check in it?


I was able to submit my recommendation fine ... It did take a little time before the circle did its thing and gave me a green check  
I am happy to hear that their are so many applications!! This forum is already awesome and will be even more so in the future!  


I am happy to hear about the apple restock times too (mine is 2:00 AM) ... heh heh ... Just starting to wind down for bed by then.
Seriously, I hope some who missed out the first time will be able to get one!
BTW, BellGreen ... I LOVE your signature!


----------



## Ariel.

you should restock peaches :/


----------



## Skyfall

Ok, thank u guys, i will try the application again.  Appreciate the help!


----------



## NewLeaf13

Is it really bad that I applied for a moderator and I'm only 13?


----------



## WonderK

NewLeaf13 said:


> Is it really bad that I applied for a moderator and I'm only 13?



I'm afraid it will be rejected. Staff want members who are 15 years of age or older.


----------



## Heyden

NewLeaf13 said:


> Is it really bad that I applied for a moderator and I'm only 13?



u have to be 15

ninja'd


----------



## Cadbberry

50 people, I bet they will find some FANTASTIC people


----------



## BellGreen

NewLeaf13 said:


> Is it really bad that I applied for a moderator and I'm only 13?



"We ask that you *please* don't apply if you are under the age of 15."

They even said "please" and you applied anyway =P


----------



## NewLeaf13

Oops. I didn't see that. Sorry.


----------



## Murray

NewLeaf13 said:


> Oops. I didn't see that. Sorry.



You should've lied about you're age :/


----------



## Flop

Applied, but I'm not expecting much.  I'm pretty sure everyone has forgotten about me, haha!  Good luck to everyone to applied.  I can't wait to see who gets to join the Bell Tree Staff!


----------



## NewLeaf13

Flop said:


> Applied, but I'm not expecting much.  I'm pretty sure everyone has forgotten about me, haha!  Good luck to everyone to applied.  I can't wait to see who gets to join the Bell Tree Staff!


 Probably not me, I was so stupid that I didn't see the age thing... I'm only 13, not 15.


----------



## Espurr

5 AM?  Pfft.  That's my siesta time.


----------



## Forek

Thats 11pm ^.^


----------



## Trickilicky

Woohoo, a chance to get an Apple, thank you! I'm in the UK and I'm too old to stay up til midnight so I missed last weeks Direct, but 10am is perf


----------



## Forek

Trickilicky said:


> Woohoo, a chance to get an Apple, thank you! I'm in the UK and I'm too old to stay up til midnight so I missed last weeks Direct, but 10am is perf



Ok so its 10pm then   I know because im 12 hours behind UK.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Flop said:


> Applied, but I'm not expecting much.  I'm pretty sure everyone has forgotten about me, haha!  Good luck to everyone to applied.  I can't wait to see who gets to join the Bell Tree Staff!





I HAVEN'T FORGOTTEN ABOUT YOUUUUUU

I would apply but they need 6+ months of activity.


----------



## Cadbberry

Flop said:


> Applied, but I'm not expecting much.  I'm pretty sure everyone has forgotten about me, haha!  Good luck to everyone to applied.  I can't wait to see who gets to join the Bell Tree Staff!



Who could forget FLOPPPPP!!! I applied, maybe we could work together ;P nah. I prob won't get the job XD


----------



## himeki

To be honest, to all the people who are complaining about it being early in the morning, *UK had it at 2 am last time*


----------



## Prabha

yea I'm staying up till 5am for this
what's sleep anyway


----------



## himeki

Prabha said:


> yea I'm staying up till 5am for this
> what's sleep anyway


*high fives*
agreed.


----------



## Forek

MayorEvvie said:


> *high fives*
> agreed.



Thank god i live close to the time.


----------



## Prabha

MayorEvvie said:


> *high fives*
> agreed.



im trying to get one for lolipup shh


and it feels weird calling her by her username XD


----------



## Forek

Prabha said:


> im trying to get one for lolipup shh





I can just buy one for you? Ya don't need to stay up, unless you want like 5 lol


----------



## Prabha

Forek said:


> I can just buy one for you? Ya don't need to stay up, unless you want like 5 lol



d'awww you don't have to do that XD plus it's only one more day right? I can do it //passes out


----------



## Lio Fotia

MayorEvvie said:


> To be honest, to all the people who are complaining about it being early in the morning, *UK had it at 2 am last time*



I was up to 2am to get an apple and got none. ): I'm excited I can try for one now.


----------



## Prabha

how many are being restocked though ;w; I hope I have a chance


----------



## Forek

Prabha said:


> d'awww you don't have to do that XD plus it's only one more hour right? I can do it //passes out



One hour now? Or tomorrow? Trust me, i know the feeling of missing somthign because its too late were you at.


----------



## Prabha

Forek said:


> One hoursnow? Or tomorrow?



Sorry I meant day lol


----------



## Forek

Prabha said:


> Sorry I meant day lol





Oops, xD



It's not too late where I'm at, so i *might* have a chance to get some?


----------



## matt

WHERES THE RESTOCK I NEED TO GO TO INTERVIEW!


----------



## KermitTea

Wondering the same thing. Maybe they already sold out.


----------



## uwuzumakii

THEY PROMISED NOW!!! WHERE ARE THE APPLS?!?!?! Lol, but rly?


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

It's tomorrow rip I stayed up late thinking it was tonight haha.


----------



## matt

Jeez EVERYBODY THE RESTOCK IS SATURDAY


----------



## Jas0n

Kairi-Kitten said:


> It's tomorrow rip I stayed up late thinking it was tonight haha.



... Yes, it's tomorrow.


----------



## uwuzumakii

Wait... it's TOMMOROW??!!??!!??!!


----------



## matt

i feel stupid now, i was refreshing since 9:30 BST XD


----------



## Javocado

matt said:


> WHERES THE RESTOCK I NEED TO GO TO INTERVIEW!



Saturday 2am Pacific Time aka 24 hours from now.
It's Friday 2am over here.
Sorry, pal.


----------



## uwuzumakii

Oh my god... It's 4:00 AM... My sleep schedule is ruined!


----------



## Alienfish

ayy more apples i'll try to stay up .. or something im so bad with time zones


----------



## matt

My apples have been juiced...I may be busy tomorrow


----------



## Forek

It's tomorrow...lol


----------



## himeki

I will get an apple
I will get an apple
I will get an apple
I will get an apple
I will get an apple
I will get an apple
EVERYBODY WHO WANTS AN APPLE
JOIN IN THE APPLE MANTRA!


----------



## Dinosaurz

Yay! Thanks so much for taking in mind us English/European people. I'm gonna get a apple! I don't like just having the pear and oranges. :3


----------



## SharJoY

Wow 50 apps so far.  I submitted two recommendations, thought about doing a few more, but I have a feeling they may have submitted their own app.


----------



## Yui Z

Apples are gross. e.e Ew.


----------



## mintellect

5am for me... Hopefully there will be a kind person willing to give away apples because I'm gonna be missing this one, definitely


----------



## tokkio

lmao its at 5 pm for me so if ever i get the chance to get apples i'd probs buy for some folks who can't be around at that time hahah but i dun have much btb tho soooo :^(


----------



## oswaldies

15+ for a moderator? ://


----------



## Heyden

Nvm ..


----------



## Rasumii

Oh my, 50+ Applicants. Surely there will be some good ones in there. Hoping this all works out for the better!


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Time to stay up until 4


----------



## Dinosaurz

I have to go to bed extra early so I can get up at 10am. Why do you guys make it so I have to stay up till 2am or have to get up at 10am. You guys ruin my sleeping pattern.


----------



## SharJoY

I have my alarm set to make sure I do not miss it.


----------



## Jarrad

I wonder how fast my application would be thrown away if I actually applied for a staff position lol


----------



## Lock

Awe that's cute. Apple restock on my one year anniversary with tbt. 

5am for me tho. Lol


----------



## Alienfish

Jarrad said:


> I wonder how fast my application would be thrown away if I actually applied for a staff position lol



lol kinda the same.

im not the right person for this but yah if my real life was less effed up it'd be a good experience though.


----------



## Shimmer

I'm really tempted to set my alarm to wake me up in time for the restocks but I have work in the morning so meh.


----------



## Jarrad

tbh I like the entire 15+ rule


----------



## Dinosaurz

There should be a rule like only 1 fruit or sticker per person because all of these people are taking the apples and stuff and selling them for 20x what they are worth.


----------



## SharJoY

Lock said:


> Awe that's cute. Apple restock on my one year anniversary with tbt.
> 
> 5am for me tho. Lol



Your animal sig is so cute!


----------



## BellGreen

Slammint said:


> There should be a rule like only 1 fruit or sticker per person because all of these people are taking the apples and stuff and selling them for 20x what they are worth.



If everyone would be able to get one, what's the point of calling them collectibles? You don't just hand out legendary Pok?mon cards in every booster pack =P


----------



## Alienfish

BellGreen said:


> If everyone would be able to get one, what's the point of calling them collectibles? You don't just hand out legendary Pok?mon cards in every booster pack =P



they pretty much did that for my pokemon cards actually lel.

but yeah even though it may be unfair, it is indeed collectibles :]


----------



## Dinosaurz

They may be 'collectables' but really, what is the point in buying like 20 just to make some money and make it really unfair on us little guys who joined a week ago.


----------



## Vizionari

Justin said he was going to experiment with a new restock tactic, wonder what it's going to be. 



it's not going to be like the green candies, is it????


----------



## Alienfish

Vizionari said:


> Justin said he was going to experiment with a new restock tactic, wonder what it's going to be.
> 
> 
> 
> it's not going to be like the green candies, is it????



different time for it so other people than US jav a chance i guess


----------



## Vizionari

Noiru said:


> different time for it so other people than US jav a chance i guess



Ah, I see. Never mind then.


----------



## Prabha

Vizionari said:


> Justin said he was going to experiment with a new restock tactic, wonder what it's going to be.
> 
> 
> 
> it's not going to be like the green candies, is it????



At first I thought it was going to be some kind of way to limit only 1 apple per person. But that seems too farfetched.


----------



## Lock

When I first joined tbt I was under the impression that the fruits were to showcase what fruits you might have in yer town. I think it makes more sense to have 'collectibles' that are tied in to holidays or event be rarer because it's like something limited edition and seasonal. Or just something you have to win. 

I actually don't remember the collectibles being this crazy a year ago.

Well, I didn't notice it til after the summer event lol


----------



## Alienfish

Vizionari said:


> Ah, I see. Never mind then.



idk if it's the new method but i saw he posted that the time would be way different than most of the latest restocks. just gotta figure out my timezone with that now lel


----------



## Skyfall

Prabha said:


> At first I thought it was going to be some kind of way to limit only 1 apple per person. But that seems too farfetched.



Actually, reading between the lines, I think that's what's going to happen.  For the new years poppers (and other collectibles), the admins have done this in the past.  It's rare, but I've seen it done once or twice.  

For the poppers, what they did for a few of the restocks is, if you already have the popper in your inventory, you were prevented from buying anymore.  

Reading between the lines, I think that's what may happen.  I'm speculating of course, I have no idea what will actually happen, but they do have the ability to prevent people who already have them in their inventory from buying during a restock.


----------



## Cobalt

Even though it's 2am my time, I always get up REALLY early anyway. Not so much a problem for me.


----------



## SharJoY

Skyfall said:


> Actually, reading between the lines, I think that's what's going to happen.  For the new years poppers (and other collectibles), the admins have done this in the past.  It's rare, but I've seen it done once or twice.
> 
> For the poppers, what they did for a few of the restocks is, if you already have the popper in your inventory, you were prevented from buying anymore.
> 
> Reading between the lines, I think that's what may happen.  I'm speculating of course, I have no idea what will actually happen, but they do have the ability to prevent people who already have them in their inventory from buying during a restock.



I like this idea, give others a chance of getting one.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Vizionari said:


> it's not going to be like the green candies, is it????



I took out formatting from that post.

Anyway, that's what they called the "impromptu restock", where they restock one at a time (which you know what it is).


----------



## Esphas

haha man that restock price is so convenient in my area


----------



## Cadbberry

I was just thinking, I sent 1125 to the wrong person and am still waiting for it to be returned since I sent in the bell correction form, but thats 1125 of product I can't buy


----------



## jobby47

Oh, I hope I can get an Apple.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

jobby47 said:


> Oh, I hope I can get an Apple.



You already have me.


----------



## Alienfish

Cadbberry said:


> I was just thinking, I sent 1125 to the wrong person and am still waiting for it to be returned since I sent in the bell correction form, but thats 1125 of product I can't buy



well it says it can take a few days after all.

it does make a cool line up if you jav 10 of either though i admit


----------



## Cadbberry

Noiru said:


> well it says it can take a few days after all.
> 
> it does make a cool line up if you jav 10 of either though i admit



It is pretty cool like that :3 It has only been 3 days but I probably won't have that money for restock


----------



## Skyfall

Cadbberry said:


> It is pretty cool like that :3 It has only been 3 days but I probably won't have that money for restock



If it makes you feel better, I'll share my suspicion (and remember, it's only a guess!)

I've seen "lock-downs" before.  That is, everyone could get only 1 collectible and only if they didn't have it already in their inventory.  So, reading between the lines, I think that's what will happen tonight.  Everyone gets 1 and only if you don't already have one.  

So, I don't think having lots of bells will help, at least in the apple category.


----------



## Cadbberry

Skyfall said:


> If it makes you feel better, I'll share my suspicion (and remember, it's only a guess!)
> 
> I've seen "lock-downs" before.  That is, everyone could get only 1 collectible and only if they didn't have it already in their inventory.  So, reading between the lines, I think that's what will happen tonight.  Everyone gets 1 and only if you don't already have one.
> 
> So, I don't think having lots of bells will help, at least in the apple category.



who knows, I usually just rapid click it though so I get can try and get one, just incase though, always wanna have the bells


----------



## shinkuzame

Oh damn, the restock will be around 5am for me.

Might have to hold off for a different restock ;w;


----------



## Eevees

Nooo it'll be 4am, I want get one due to it being my town fruit grr. Will wait for next restock I suppose 
Good luck for all those trying to apply for staff!


----------



## Libra

11 AM my time, I'll definitely try to be on-line then. Thanks, Justin! <3


----------



## kikiiii

2am restock!! thats actually good 4 me bc im usually up til like 3 so


----------



## Alienfish

Libra said:


> 11 AM my time, I'll definitely try to be on-line then. Thanks, Justin! <3



yay indeed finally a good time


----------



## Mairmalade

Waking up at six to claim an apple would be easy -- I do it every day. Trying not to be lazy is a different story, though.


----------



## spamurai

Maybe you could restock a yellow house too? :/


----------



## badcrumbs

spamurai said:


> Maybe you could restock a yellow house too? :/



I think they did when the apple and hammer were introduced.


----------



## Heyden

spamurai said:


> Maybe you could restock a yellow house too? :/



They've restocked two, one went to Kikiiii, one went to Witch
They'd probably restock ait again at Halloween though


----------



## erikaeliseh

3 am for me, which is actually great because im a night owl ^.^


----------



## Sanaki

5am.. I'm up for it lol. (^:


----------



## spamurai

badcrumbs said:


> I think they did when the apple and hammer were introduced.





Haydenn said:


> They've restocked two, one went to Kikiiii, one went to Witch
> They'd probably restock ait again at Halloween though



They did...
But the first stocks are always NA times... so only EU people never have the chance for the rarer ones cos when they're restocked here its only for half of what was initially stocked xD


----------



## Paperboy012305

5:00 AM for Apple Restocks in my time zone!? Guess I'll have to get more TBT to buy one from a user.


----------



## Kenshingumi

I don't have any tbt. xD


----------



## kikiiii

how many apples do ya'll think will be restocked??? : o


----------



## Heyden

kikiiii said:


> how many apples do ya'll think will be restocked??? : o



Hopefully 50


----------



## DaCoSim

Welp, I just applied for mod. YIKES!!!! LOL! It felt kinda wrong since I've been so inactive the last couple of months due to work, vacation and working on my main town, but now i'm back and trying to catch up. HA!


----------



## Mints

#voteforMints2k15


----------



## Cadbberry

Mints said:


> #voteforMints2k15



I need reasons mint, why should I vote for you ;P


----------



## Greninja

kikiiii said:


> how many apples do ya'll think will be restocked??? : o



probably 15


----------



## tokkio

huhu i was supposed to be home for the apple restock but i have to go out for a medical exam :^\ gaaah well whatevs T__T


----------



## digikari4691

oh my lord, i wont be up til 5am hahah. Oh well


----------



## Trundle

Greninja said:


> probably 15



apples? probably 2012


----------



## inkling

I'm pissed its 5am for me :/


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Trundle said:


> apples? probably 2012



That's going to be a lot of apples. I don't want to see their value drop.


----------



## inkling

Cadbberry said:


> I was just thinking, I sent 1125 to the wrong person and am still waiting for it to be returned since I sent in the bell correction form, but thats 1125 of product I can't buy



I'm still waiting for a collectible correction.  I paid for it awhile ago...


----------



## Cadbberry

inkling said:


> I'm still waiting for a collectible correction.  I paid for it awhile ago...



Man  I sent my bells to someone who hasn't been on in 2 years


----------



## Midoriya

Trundle said:


> apples? probably 2012



HAHAHAHAHAH - laughs forever -

Funniest joke ever.  Cheesy too.

I don't have an apple yet and don't plan on getting one.  Enjoy your apples, people!


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes

the restock is @ 2am for me
there's no way I'm going to sacrifice my sleep


----------



## Alice

Trundle said:


> apples? probably 2012



You're dead to me.


----------



## Sanaki

Good luck to everyone who applied. 

And to who's staying up for the apple restock


----------



## Cadbberry

Elin said:


> Good luck to everyone who applied.
> 
> And to who's staying up for the apple restock



I applied, crossing my fingers, and I am staying up


----------



## Shimmer

Watch everyone try to stay up but then all end up passing out and missing the restock. xD


----------



## Cadbberry

Shimmer said:


> Watch everyone try to stay up but then all end up passing out and missing the restock. xD



I would be so sad


----------



## Vizionari

I'm going to try tonight, and I _might_ apply. We'll see ;w;


----------



## LilD

What's this test collectible?!
Good luck getting those apples


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC

That PM..... (im sorry tbt don't ban me )


----------



## Cadbberry

ApolloJusticeAC said:


> That PM..... (im sorry tbt don't ban me )



Uh? What happened?


----------



## Forek

Shimmer said:


> Watch everyone try to stay up but then all end up passing out and missing the restock. xD



Well then i would get the apples.


----------



## doveling

yes australia!
i'll be up and on lurking~~


----------



## Adventure9

It's at 5am for me ;u; Should I try to stay up or go to sleep and wake up in like 3 hours ﾉ( ;∇; )ﾉ


----------



## Forek

Adventure9 said:


> It's at 5am for me ;u; Should I try to stay up or go to sleep and wake up in like 3 hours ﾉ( ;∇; )ﾉ



Going to sleep is 2 risky

Drink like 5 cups of coffee xD just kidding, don't do that.


----------



## erikaeliseh

so does that means its in a couple of hours from now?


----------



## Cadbberry

erikaeliseh said:


> so does that means its in a couple of hours from now?



yes it does~


----------



## Sanaki

A little less than 3 hours. (^:


----------



## LaBelleFleur

I really hope I don't fall asleep before the restock... drinking lots of tea and playing games to keep myself awake. xD


----------



## Forek

Cmon guys, stay awake!


----------



## Rosie :)

Forek said:


> Cmon guys, stay awake!



I-I cant do it.....
*passes out*


----------



## erikaeliseh

ok thanks! ah im excited, i've never bought one before.. i wonder how long it will take to sell out? even if i refresh exactly at 3:00 i probably won't get one


----------



## Lio Fotia

Here guys, this'll help keep you american's awake. LINK

lol I'm just teasing you guys, it's hard to resist.


----------



## Vizionari

I'll probably fall asleep before they restock...but I do want to see anything new that's going to happen.


----------



## Forek

Hoping to stay up, even though its not that late lol


----------



## matt

Restock at 10am for me. Place your bets who thinks I'm getting apples


----------



## Chipped-Teacup

Woo! Sometimes I do like being British XD who is ready and waiting at the moment?


----------



## matt

Chipped-Teacup said:


> Woo! Sometimes I do like being British XD who is ready and waiting at the moment?



Meeeeee
There couldn't be a better time for a restock!


----------



## Forek

Place your bets ladies and gentlemen, who thinks I'm gonna get an apple?


----------



## Chipped-Teacup

matt said:


> Meeeeee
> There couldn't be a better time for a restock!



Yeah  just enough time to have a cup of tea before hovering on here for the next two hours XD

- - - Post Merge - - -



Forek said:


> Place your bets ladies and gentlemen, who thinks I'm gonna get an apple?



I can feel the hardcore, reckon you will!


----------



## Lio Fotia

I love living in Europe. I'm freshly rested and sipping a fine cuppa, and casually watching youtube to kill time for 11am.


----------



## Chipped-Teacup

Callaway said:


> I love living in Europe. I'm freshly rested and sipping a fine cuppa, and casually watching youtube to kill time for 11am.



Isn't it 10am? That's what the timer says anyway haha

- - - Post Merge - - -

Wait wait, you're German, never mind XD


----------



## matt

1 hour 45 minutes remaining until restock


----------



## Forek

Callaway said:


> I love living in Europe. I'm freshly rested and sipping a fine cuppa, and casually watching youtube to kill time for 11am.



Is it sunny? It's just dark where I'm at.


In the morning where I'm at, when you hear the roosters cawing and the sun coming up...... Omg it's amazing  im pretty sure that happens everywhere  But still, it's amazing to see.


----------



## Forek

Double post


----------



## Lio Fotia

Chipped-Teacup said:


> Isn't it 10am? That's what the timer says anyway haha
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Wait wait, you're German, never mind XD



ICH BEN DEUTSCH! lol no, I'm just living here.


----------



## matt

Forek said:


> Is it sunny? It's just dark where I'm at.



It is sunny in Brighton yes


----------



## Chipped-Teacup

Callaway said:


> ICH BEN DEUTSCH! lol no, I'm just living here.



Oh wow, well that's still cool


----------



## Lio Fotia

Forek said:


> Is it sunny? It's just dark where I'm at.



The sun starts to come up at 4:30 in the morning here. And doesn't set until 22:30. Summer is my bane.


----------



## Chipped-Teacup

matt said:


> It is sunny in Brighton yes



It's sunny where I am too  good omen!


----------



## device

matt said:


> It is sunny in Brighton yes



it's sunny here as well


----------



## Forek

Callaway said:


> The sun starts to come up at 4:30 in the morning here. And doesn't set until 22:30. Summer is my bane.



How hot is it? I heard it doesnt go up to 80+ degrees up there. Wow, If i go there, I'm literaly gonna see the sun 24/7

- - - Post Merge - - -



matt said:


> It is sunny in Brighton yes



Cool, I'm use to sun, but its always like 85-90 degrees all the time. Thank goodness i dontlive in arizona/texas tho, thats a nightmare.


----------



## Lio Fotia

Forek said:


> How hot is it? I heard it doesnt go up to 80+ degrees up there. Wow, If i go there, I'm literaly gonna see the sun 24/7



80 fahrenheit? I'm in Bavaria, and we do get up to the high 30's (high 80's - low 90's Fahrenheit) and sometimes breach the 40's (mid-upper 90's) celsius in the summer. It kinda sucks because there is no central air here like in New Zealand or America, so when it's hot you have like 10 fans pointed at you. Luckily so far it has not been above 20 the last few weeks. It's 17 right now. But this means we're due for a brutally cold winter I hear. I've only been in Germany since december.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Forek said:


> Cool, I'm use to sun, but its always like 85-90 degrees all the time. Thank goodness i dontlive in arizona/texas tho, thats a nightmare.



I lived in Texas for several years before Germany, it's actually not that bad heat wise. And the winters are very mild. I miss Texas TBH


----------



## Forek

Callaway said:


> 80 fahrenheit? I'm in Bavaria, and we do get up to the high 30's (high 80's - low 90's Fahrenheit) and sometimes breach the 40's (mid-upper 90's) celsius in the summer. It kinda sucks because there is no central air here like in New Zealand or America, so when it's hot you have like 10 fans pointed at you. Luckily so far it has not been above 20 the last few weeks. It's 17 right now. But this means we're due for a brutally cold winter I hear. I've only been in Germany since december.




Someone was telling me that, i dunno about other countries, but he said the UK don't go above 85ish in summer.


----------



## matt

They should put apples on the tree at the top of the forum


----------



## Lio Fotia

Forek said:


> Someone was telling me that, i dunno about other countries, but he said the UK don't go above 85ish in summer.



I'm a bit lower than the UK. Keep in mind, I'm around the same latitude as Winnipeg, Canada.


----------



## Midoriya

I've lived in Texas my whole life.  The weather here isn't that bad, it's just unexpected sometimes.  What I mean is one moment it can be raining hard and thundering, and the next it's sunny and bright outside.


----------



## erikaeliseh

who is buying multiples? (if thats possible?) i can imagine people buying a few to sell in a couple weeks


----------



## Rosie :)

any tips on how to get a few apple collectibles, if I get 3, im going to do a giveaway for one, and sell the rest for hugeee profit cause im not into collectibles lmao


----------



## matt

Rosie :) said:


> any tips on how to get a few apple collectibles, if I get 3, im going to do a giveaway for one, and sell the rest for hugeee profit cause im not into collectibles lmao



Refresh regularly and be quick


----------



## Chipped-Teacup

erikaeliseh said:


> who is buying multiples? (if thats possible?) i can imagine people buying a few to sell in a couple weeks



Nah, A) I don't have enough and B) we Europeans don't get much, think we should be allowed to have our apples XD


----------



## kassie

I'm hoping to get one more to gift it to someone. *crosses fingers*


----------



## Cadbberry

skeletique said:


> I'm hoping to get one more to gift it to someone. *crosses fingers*



That is very kind of you :3


----------



## erikaeliseh

i was thinking about buying two (bc thats all i have enough for lol) but i figure most people will have bought their apples, and i bet tons of people will be selling them by tomorrow.


----------



## Forek

I wonder if this is gonna work on mobile....


----------



## Cadbberry

Forek said:


> I wonder if this is gonna work on mobile....



I have heard it from both ways, it may work or not at all


----------



## Forek

Cadbberry said:


> I have heard it from both ways, it may work or not at all





Idk im kinda lazy to get on computer, and I don't wanna wake anyone up


----------



## kassie

Forek said:


> I wonder if this is gonna work on mobile....



I've never been successful when trying but then again I had a terrible Windows Phone.

You may have better luck!


----------



## Forek

skeletique said:


> I've never been successful when trying but then again I had a terrible Windows Phone.
> 
> You may have better luck!



Im on apple... But maybe it'll work out


----------



## Sanaki

I think I need coffee. q_q


----------



## Cadbberry

Forek said:


> Im on apple... But maybe it'll work out



Apple to get an apple, I wish you luck


----------



## Forek

Watch meh fail miserably xD


----------



## Cadbberry

My last major restock was with Waluigi eggs, anyone remember this gem?


----------



## Heyden

Forek said:


> Watch meh fail miserably xD



I managed to get a Peach and a choco cake on my crappy Samsung, buy my Nexus 7 did not

Mobile holds chance


----------



## Jake

Forek said:


> I wonder if this is gonna work on mobile....



(fun fact mobile is usually faster b/cos most ppl are using the site on their computers oops)


----------



## uwuzumakii

I NEED MY APPLE FIX! THE WITHRAWL IS GIVING ME ANSOMNEA! LOL, but I really need to get a few apples.


----------



## Adventure9

Forek said:


> Going to sleep is 2 risky
> 
> Drink like 5 cups of coffee xD just kidding, don't do that.





Spoiler











_I'm trying, trying so hard_ @_@


----------



## Dinosaurz

Yeah, set my alarm and just woke up at 10am. Last time I had stayed up till 3am and still not got a apple.
Woo, hope I get one!


----------



## Adventure9

4:39am here haha...


----------



## Javocado

Adventure9 said:


> urine trouble m8




we had a guy pee in a bottle during last years candy restock
that was pretty hxc


----------



## Cadbberry

Javocado said:


> we had a guy pee in a bottle during last years candy restock
> that was pretty hxc



WE DID!!!!! WHEN DID THIS HAPPEN


----------



## matt

Virgin media COME ON!!! NEED YOU FASTER


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Javocado said:


> we had a guy pee in a bottle during last years candy restock
> that was pretty hxc



Zuko 

Damnit I thought you'd all be dead asleep


----------



## Forek

ok ima log on cpu inokea i need apples


----------



## Rosie :)

WHO WANTS AN APPLE
WE WANT AN APPLE
HOW MANY ARE STOCKED
WE DON'T KNOW
WHO GETS AN APPLE
I DO
WHO GETS AN APPLE
WE ALL DO!
GOOOOO APPLES


----------



## Forek

Thank god i have a gaming mouse  buttons on side


----------



## himeki

Guys, it's almost time. *gets ready to click on the shop*


----------



## Forek

i am at shop but nothin


----------



## kikiiii

im actually like super nervous lol ive stayed up too long to screw this up


----------



## Forek

we wait all night only for them to announce " oops sorry we got the date wrong. " xDDDD its actually tomorrow xD


----------



## himeki

It will close soon, and then rapid refreshs will happen.
Good luck you guys! May the idiots with super fast broadband win!


----------



## Forek

MayorEvvie said:


> It will close soon, and then rapid refreshs will happen.
> Good luck you guys! May the idiots with super fast broadband win!



ay, i just have a super fast computer


----------



## Dinosaurz

I have a iPad... I'm losing. For sure.


----------



## Rosie :)

After all your visits to the shop, we will comment if we got an apple or not.
COMMENT: Screw Apples if you didn't get an apple
COMMENT: Lol im just gonna go sell this for 30x more than I bought it for if you got it.
Say I if you want to participate


----------



## Pokemanz

I actually feel kinda discouraged now since I thought a 4am (or whatever time it is for y'all) would have somewhat less people ready but there's like a bunch of people. :c


----------



## himeki

Pokemanz said:


> I actually feel kinda discouraged now since I thought a 4am (or whatever time it is for y'all) would have somewhat less people ready but there's like a bunch of people. :c


I would pick one up for you, but I don't have enough for two :c


----------



## Dinosaurz

Dude it's 10am here and I'm PUMPED. I hope the new restocking tactic is good.


----------



## Forek

I GOT TEN APPLESSSSSSS i wish


----------



## Rosie :)

Forek said:


> I GOT TEN APPLESSSSSSS i wish



omg 60k tbt for all that LMAOO


----------



## Dinosaurz

SHOPS DOWN


----------



## Forek

MAY THE RESTOCK BATTLE OF THE YEAR BEGIN!!!!!! *blows trumpets and horns*

- - - Post Merge - - -



Rosie :) said:


> omg 60k tbt for all that LMAOO



nah i can only get 5


----------



## kassie

Good luck guys.


----------



## Forek

ill make sure to maybe not fail


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

You nubs on computers. Mobiles all the way


----------



## Forek

8 mins cmon guys


----------



## Rosie :)

SHOPS DOWN EVERYBODY GET YOUR ED ELRICS READY
Before: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




After:


----------



## matt

THE SHOP IS DOWN FOR MAINTENANCE
IT HAS STARTED!!!


----------



## Pokemanz

Sucks that apple prices will go down to like 500 TBT after this LOL


----------



## erikaeliseh

will it be exactly at 3?


----------



## Forek

why theres only gonna be a lil bit


----------



## piichinu

8 minutes remain, i restarted my computer for this occasion. no more slowness


----------



## Forek

i just turned it on


----------



## kassie

Pokemanz said:


> Sucks that apple prices will go down to like 500 TBT after this LOL



Depends on how many they restock. o:


----------



## Dinosaurz

It's exactly at 10am


----------



## doveling

hell yes i am prepared


----------



## Forek

anyone else scared that this will be a daring, boring..... long 8 minutes?


----------



## erikaeliseh

how fast do they sell out? hellllp


----------



## Pokemanz

skeletique said:


> Depends on how many they restock. o:



True but I feel like a lot of people here are gonna sell them xD


----------



## Espurr

I swear upon my great-aunt's grave, I will get this fruit!


----------



## himeki

Yup...My heart is pumping!


----------



## matt

Everyone wait for my signal. When ive got mine, you can all get yours
jk


----------



## Dinosaurz

I'm not selling! Mine 4 life. Everyone that sells is a idiot.


----------



## Forek

i might sell 1 but thats it rest is minesss


----------



## kassie

erikaeliseh said:


> how fast do they sell out? hellllp



Very fast, be quick!


----------



## Javocado

someone send me 69 bells real quick fam


----------



## DaCoSim

Good luck guys! Hope everyone that wants an apple gets one!!!


----------



## erikaeliseh

are they still 199 bells?


----------



## doveling

im scared ahah


----------



## Justin

So much for quiet restock in the morning...


----------



## matt

Smithers, my heart is pounding like a jackhammer!


----------



## himeki

gotta go fast


----------



## Javocado

thank u rosie!!


----------



## erikaeliseh

aaah im scared too omg, i bet i wont get one


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Wonder what that tactic will be


----------



## WonderK

I can't believe how many people are camping the store.


----------



## Rosie :)

Javocado said:


> thank u rosie!!



yw gl


----------



## Forek

I DEDICATE THIS TO ALL MY FANS....... YOU GUYS MAKE ME COOL. *insert a pic of fans*
aah that breeze


----------



## erikaeliseh

how much are they, guys halp


----------



## Javocado

WonderK said:


> I can't believe how many people are camping the store.



It's the appleocalypse, man.


----------



## Rosie :)

Forek said:


> I DEDICATE THIS TO ALL MY FANS....... YOU GUYS MAKE ME COOL. *insert a pic of fans*



*inserts pic of self*


----------



## kassie

Justin said:


> So much for quiet restock in the morning...



There's too many night owls in the US.


----------



## Lio Fotia

erikaeliseh said:


> how much are they, guys halp



199


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

erikaeliseh said:


> how much are they, guys halp


They will be the same, 199 bells.


----------



## himeki

FURIOUSLY REFRESHES


----------



## Dinosaurz

The hope here is to post till you have enough


----------



## Rosie :)

whos camping out at the store


----------



## Pokemanz

I swear this is worse than when they released lmao


----------



## erikaeliseh

Rosie :) said:


> whos camping out at the store



mee


----------



## roroselle

LOL so jetlag has proved useful for this.

i'm visiting fams in lousiana so it's like almost 4am here!
however in hawaii it's only almost 9pm xD
im still in hawaii time 

is anyone else staring at a clock with SECONDS counting up too hahaha


----------



## DaCoSim

Justin said:


> So much for quiet restock in the morning...





Ha! You knew this would happen though!!! Glad I have just enough bells for 1. I don't want to be greedy! Lol!! Thx for this Jubs!!!


----------



## tomothy

This is actually terrifying


----------



## erikaeliseh

oh my god two and a half minutes


----------



## Javocado

if i don't get anything stay tuned for this 4hunnid giveaway


----------



## Forek

roroselle said:


> LOL so jetlag has proved useful for this.
> 
> i'm visiting fams in lousiana so it's like almost 4am here!
> however in hawaii it's only almost 9pm xD
> im still in hawaii time
> 
> is anyone else staring at a clock with SECONDS counting up too hahaha



uh no its like 11pm here xD


----------



## piichinu

3 minutes!!! just pls dont be salty if you miss out


----------



## Rosie :)

BYE GUYS REFRESHING PERIOD STARTS NOW BYE GOOD LUCK TO ALL OF YOU IF I DONT GET ONE I WILL BE POOR K BYE


----------



## Forek

ba bye


----------



## kassie

It's actually laggier (is that even a word?) now than it was when they first released.


----------



## Hermione Granger

GOT ONE


----------



## himeki

OH MY GOSH NO
I CLICKED CHECKOUT AND THEN IT DIDNT SHOW UP ;W;
EDIT:All apples were gone within a minute, even with Unique


----------



## Heyden

one


----------



## doveling

frifck


----------



## Javocado

no dice


----------



## Sanaki

grats to who got them, my page froze unfortunately so I couldn't switch to shop tab lol


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Haha fastest restock I'm pretty sure


----------



## Tael

I HAD ONE IN MY CART BUT CLICKED DELETE BY ACCIDENT *cry*


----------



## MissLily123

Dang it  Oh well. Congrats to all who got one!!


----------



## toddishott

I clicked submit checkout and no apple D:


----------



## r a t

Pikmin fruit lineup achieved yess


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Oh, I was going to get some Apples for friends but its blocked for people who already have an apple for 5 mins. I left then I noticed 2 Toy Hammers restocked, I came back and they were gone lol. Meh.


----------



## olivetree123

I DID IT HELLA

I really like the system you guys put in place for this one though, with the 5 minute wait period :0


----------



## Rosie :)

HAHHAHAHAHHAHAHA I GOT ONE


----------



## Sanaki

Javocado said:


> if i don't get anything stay tuned for this 4hunnid giveaway



u owe me doe..


----------



## Forek

WHAT THE STHINKING HECK I GOT THEM IN MY CART I WENT TO CART AND THEYRE GONE DUDEEEEEEE


----------



## Lio Fotia

I got nothing.


----------



## Chipped-Teacup

My page froze too :so can't believe they sold out in a minute


----------



## Cadbberry

I got one, had a hammer and the letter in checkout, lost all but the apple ;3;


----------



## erikaeliseh

kinda wanna cry :'( i had it in my cart then i checked out but the purchase didn't even go through, i guess it sold out as it was loading? :'(


----------



## Dinosaurz

OMG my PAGE FREAKING CRASHED SOMEONE GIFT ME ONE AND I WILL GIVE ALL MY TBT TO THE,


----------



## Hermione Granger

my alarm, multiple nightmares, repeated refreshing and paranoias worked lol


----------



## DaCoSim

GEEZ!!! I had it!!! It showed in cart and then disappeared!! No fair!!!


----------



## Forek

ALL DEM TIMES I PRESSED CHECKOUT BUT NOTHING


----------



## pokedude729

Dang it, It said to wait, but when I went to check out it was gone. 
(this really is like amiibo pre-ordering)


----------



## shunishu

excuse me? what was that?


----------



## matt

Waste of time that was


----------



## piichinu

aw, i didnt rly want anything except the apples but cant get those i guess  dont care abt hammers + yellow letters


----------



## doveling

oh well thats life
its just an apple picture


----------



## Libra

OMG, I got a hammer! Got an apple as well, so yay! Missed the yellow letter because I didn't have enough TBT but maybe next time. Thank you, Justin!!! <3


----------



## himeki

John Lennon said:


> GOT ONE



Lucky


----------



## LaBelleFleur

erikaeliseh said:


> kinda wanna cry :'( i had it in my cart then i checked out but the purchase didn't even go through, i guess it sold out as it was loading? :'(



Same here. ;-; Was at both restocks & got nothing, boo. Ah well, I put in a valiant effort, time to go pass out and try to fix my now-broken sleep schedule LOL.


----------



## Skyfall

Oh man, had the hammer IN MY CART!  Nothing...


----------



## Heyden

yellow leer? fffffff


----------



## Dinosaurz

That was a waste of my life, if anyone has one plz I will give you all my tbt


----------



## Forek

this site gotta be kidding me....... /leavesite

i mean like forreal i had the apples in my cart 4 DIFFERENT TIMES AND THEY DISAPPEARED EACH TIME


----------



## Espurr

Well, I got my apple.  My dead great-aunt will not be turning in her grave.


----------



## erikaeliseh

:'( :'( it disappeared from my checkout


----------



## kassie

Who got the yellow letter?

Also congrats to those who got an apple. c:


----------



## Cadbberry

Anyone wanna give an extra hammer </3 I wanted that a lot more then apple but the two together would be almighty <3s


----------



## roroselle

time to turn this apple into some apple ale fkdsfkjskfls hoorah


----------



## Rosie :)

im selling mine already lmao


----------



## Chipped-Teacup

Does anyone know how many there actually were?


----------



## Pokemanz

I'm so mad I stayed up for this seriously.
I saw there were letters right away and I clicked but somehow didn't get anything?
Were people really looking at letters the whole time?


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Libra said:


> OMG, I got a hammer! Got an apple as well, so yay! Missed the yellow letter because I didn't have enough TBT but maybe next time. Thank you, Justin!!! <3


Congrats on the hammer! 

Wait, a yellow letter was restocked?


----------



## Adventure9

I can't believe it! Staying up til 5am was worth it ヽ(；▽；)ノ


----------



## kikiiii

!!!! holla i actually got one whoa


----------



## Hermione Granger

i can properly sleep now. goodbye friends, i am gone


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Chipped-Teacup said:


> Does anyone know how many there actually were?


27 Apples were restocked, 2 Hammers. I didn't see the any letters but I bet I missed it.

*EDIT: *Appears to be only one yellow letter.


----------



## himeki

i am gonna go cry myself to sleep now
i have wasted time here


----------



## tokkio

gahdamn.. i as able to click 'purchase' but for some reason.. it didnt appear in the shopping cart :^( ughh why must hosiptal wifi be so slow ahchfifkflffjjkkffk anyway congrats to those who were fast enough lmaooo


----------



## brutalitea

Oops lol I completely forgot about the restock


----------



## Forek

dem lurkers doe..... dem lurkers xD


----------



## Jake

who got lucky??


----------



## Aeryka

Skyfall said:


> Oh man, had the hammer IN MY CART!  Nothing...



I got the apple in my cart but apparently didn't get it after clicking purchase. I wasn't even slow about it either


----------



## Libra

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Congrats on the hammer!
> 
> Wait, a yellow letter was restocked?



Yes, one (not sure about the others). My page scrolled down a little and I saw it had "Purchase", but I didn't have enough bells. Maybe next time. ^_^


----------



## Forek

tokkio said:


> i as able to click 'purchase' but for some reason.. it didnt appear in the shopping cart :^( ughh why must hosiptal wifi be so slow ahchfifkflffjjkkffk anyway congrats to those who were fast enough lmaooo



my wifi is super fast shop went uber fast and items kept disappearing *facepalm*


----------



## kikiiii

man i didnt know other things were gonna be restocked as well i was just looking at the apple lol


----------



## erikaeliseh

why does no one ever buy the oranges or pears lol? Their always in stock


----------



## Cadbberry

I am so mad that I had all 3 in cart now... dang, I had more then enough for all three and came out with one >


----------



## JeffreyAC

Chipped-Teacup said:


> My page froze too :so can't believe they sold out in a minute



More like 10 seconds...

Bad system, you get there on time while there are still available but since there are so few and so many people, actually getting them is near impossible since it takes forever to add to the cart and checkout. *This things should be time limited not quantity.* Well I guess is for the better, my precious TBT will be safe.


----------



## Forek

Cadbberry said:


> I am so mad that I had all 3 in cart now... dang, I had more then enough for all three and came out with one >



atleast you got one..... xD


----------



## Jake

erikaeliseh said:


> why does no one ever buy the oranges or pears lol? Their always in stock



umm because their stock is unlimited?


----------



## matt

Will someone find it in their heart to trade me their apple for 199 bells?


----------



## Justin

According to our logs, there were as many as 110 users on the Shop pages (including inventory and checkout) at once at 2:01am. Holy moly.


----------



## Kailah

attempted and failed lmao i tried my best


----------



## MissLily123

Wow!


----------



## Forek

Justin said:


> According to our logs, there were as many as 110 users on the Shop pages (including inventory and checkout) at once at 2:01am. Holy moly.



im tellin ya....... dem lurkers 
well there WERE 60 people on this thread at 2:01


----------



## erikaeliseh

JeffreyAC said:


> More like 10 seconds...
> 
> Bad system, you get there on time while there are still available but since there are so few and so many people, actually getting them is near impossible since it takes forever to add to the cart and checkout. *This things should be time limited not quantity.* Well I guess is for the better, my precious TBT will be safe.



i feel like it could be cool if they were available in a couple of batches, like available for a minute, then down for five, then another minute.


----------



## Cadbberry

Justin said:


> According to our logs, there were as many as 110 users on the Shop pages (including inventory and checkout) at once at 2:01am. Holy moly.



Thats what happens when you taunt us all with awesome things so few can have :>


----------



## LaBelleFleur

Justin said:


> According to our logs, there were as many as 110 users on the Shop pages (including inventory and checkout) at once at 2:01am. Holy moly.



Black Friday madness on TBT.


----------



## matt

Justin said:


> According to our logs, there were as many as 110 users on the Shop pages (including inventory and checkout) at once at 2:01am. Holy moly.



mister justin, please may you send me an apple I wont tell anyone else


----------



## erikaeliseh

Jake. said:


> umm because their stock is unlimited?



whoops im a noob. Their the least popular fruit in the game so maybe thats why their unlimited lol


----------



## Forek

I'm actually happy i wasted this time, Because it was kinda funny.

- - - Post Merge - - -



matt said:


> mister justin, please may you send me an apple I wont tell anyone else



Jer will get'cha 




STINKING IT HAPPENED AGAIN TIME FOR A RAGEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Pokemanz

JeffreyAC said:


> *This things should be time limited not quantity.*



I second this. Limited time (like 20 secs) with limited amount (so like 5 max or whatever) would be great. Then you still rush, but at least if you've got it in your cart when time's up you'll still have the thing.


----------



## Dinosaurz

Justin said:


> According to our logs, there were as many as 110 users on the Shop pages (including inventory and checkout) at once at 2:01am. Holy moly.



*whispers* Justin, don't tell them. It can be our secret just give me a apple :3


----------



## erikaeliseh

Forek said:


> I'm actually happy i wasted this time, Because it was kinda funny.



lol kind of actually. would have looked so cute next to my cake but ah well. did you get one?


----------



## agscribble

*sigh* It's like the shop didn't even restock. I need to be faster on the draw.


----------



## Forek

I HAD THE THIN G IN MY CART AND IT WAS GONE

- - - Post Merge - - -



erikaeliseh said:


> lol kind of actually. would have looked so cute next to my cake but ah well. did you get one?



U SRS? xD no i didnt


----------



## himeki

Justin said:


> According to our logs, there were as many as 110 users on the Shop pages (including inventory and checkout) at once at 2:01am. Holy moly.



Well, considering there were only 27 apples between 110 people, everyone had a one in four chance. I still lost ;w;
I kinda agree that it should be limited to say,  5 minutes of being available instead of low stock.


----------



## erikaeliseh

was it this crazy last time they restocked? this is the most people ive seen on one thread, but this is my first restock


----------



## Naiad

5 more just restocked a few minutes ago :0


----------



## Forek

MayorEvvie said:


> Well, considering there were only 27 apples between 110 people, everyone had a one in four chance. I still lost ;w;
> I kinda agree that it should be limited to say,  5 minutes of being available instead of low stock.



there were 5 more a minute ago..........


----------



## Cadbberry

erikaeliseh said:


> was it this crazy last time they restocked? this is the most people ive seen on one thread, but this is my first restock



It is usually this crazy at restock

WHO GOT THE YELLOW LETTER


----------



## himeki

Pokemanz said:


> I second this. Limited time (like 20 secs) with limited amount (so like 5 max or whatever) would be great. Then you still rush, but at least if you've got it in your cart when time's up you'll still have the thing.



I think 20 seconds is too short. Thing about the people with slow connections


----------



## erikaeliseh

Forek said:


> there were 5 more a minute ago..........



whaat really?


----------



## Dinosaurz

I'm at my mums and she has super slow wifi and I lost the chance.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

erikaeliseh said:


> whaat really?


Well crap.


----------



## erikaeliseh

cant believe i lost it for a second time :'(


----------



## Espurr

Glad to know my mom's internet is not absolute crap.  I ain't sellin' mine.  I feel it's more valuable without a special message and the gift note when you hover over it.


----------



## Lock

My phone refreshed the shop and I got one. Huzzah! Mission complete.


----------



## Forek

Ya i wass fortunate to see 5 more but they slipped away 

- - - Post Merge - - -



erikaeliseh said:


> cant believe i lost it for a second time :'(



I lost it four times.


----------



## Cadbberry

Anyone wanna spare a hammer


----------



## SharJoY

Justin said:


> According to our logs, there were as many as 110 users on the Shop pages (including inventory and checkout) at once at 2:01am. Holy moly.



Wow, I am now even more shocked I managed to get an apple and a hammer.  I already had a hammer, bought it from a member after the last restock....so I gave it to someone else who did not have one.


----------



## Javocado

damn son i got hooked up
shoutout to obesemudkipz for putting it down for the hood


----------



## himeki

@Mods Y U ONLY RESTOCK FEW????


----------



## MissLily123

Naiad said:


> 5 more just restocked a few minutes ago :0



I randomly just stopped into the store and saw that! Happy I got one then


----------



## Forek

MayorEvvie said:


> @Mods Y U ONLY RESTOCK FEW????



Because they want people like me and you to rage.


----------



## Dinosaurz

That slow mode unique thing did jack for us. :/


----------



## himeki

MissLily123 said:


> I randomly just stopped into the store and saw that! Happy I got one then



(Not trying to be mean to you here)
See, these tiny little unannounced restocks are really unfair. The people who stay up for hours and make a huge effort and get nothing, and then people who just randomly go on the store get one.


----------



## erikaeliseh

just curious, but could anyone tell me how much people sell cake collectibles for on here? i just bought one and i feel like i got a really good deal but i dont know


----------



## himeki

Forek said:


> Because they want people like me and you to rage.



and cry


----------



## uwuzumakii

MayorEvvie said:


> (Not trying to be mean to you here)
> See, these tiny little unannounced restocks are really unfair. The people who stay up for hours and make a huge effort and get nothing, and then people who just randomly go on the store get one.



Like me!


----------



## Cadbberry

MayorEvvie said:


> (Not trying to be mean to you here)
> See, these tiny little unannounced restocks are really unfair. The people who stay up for hours and make a huge effort and get nothing, and then people who just randomly go on the store get one.



It may not seem like it but you just gotta be watching the shop, I tabbed out and missed it too, it happens.


----------



## Forek

MayorEvvie said:


> (Not trying to be mean to you here)
> See, these tiny little unannounced restocks are really unfair. The people who stay up for hours and make a huge effort and get nothing, and then people who just randomly go on the store get one.



*ba bum tiss* Well life is a game, you win some and you lose some. You just lost some.


----------



## MissLily123

MayorEvvie said:


> (Not trying to be mean to you here)
> See, these tiny little unannounced restocks are really unfair. The people who stay up for hours and make a huge effort and get nothing, and then people who just randomly go on the store get one.



I did fail at the first restock and didn't get one. But I do understand where you're coming from


----------



## Forek

erikaeliseh said:


> just curious, but could anyone tell me how much people sell cake collectibles for on here? i just bought one and i feel like i got a really good deal but i dont know



Regular ones tend to go anywhere from 70-150 tbt. I think.


----------



## Chipped-Teacup

It'd be kind of funny to have a compensation collectible (for like 50 bells or something) with like an acorn or something haha


----------



## Lio Fotia

erikaeliseh said:


> just curious, but could anyone tell me how much people sell cake collectibles for on here? i just bought one and i feel like i got a really good deal but i dont know



I sold mine for 20-40 BTB


----------



## kaylagirl

"Please note that we'll be experimenting with a new restock tactic for this one. If you haven't managed to grab an Apple collectible yet for _yourself_, this is your chance!"
If only it was actually "for yourself". Should've made it ungiftable. xD


----------



## himeki

Chipped-Teacup said:


> It'd be kind of funny to have a compensation collectible (for like 50 bells or something) with like an acorn or something haha



That may actually be quite nice


----------



## Forek

Callaway said:


> I sold mine for 20-40 BTB



Oh ok, guess i was wrong.

- - - Post Merge - - -



MayorEvvie said:


> That may actually be quite nice



Can i has my minutes back? I wish i could went back in time to 15 mins ago and not go to the shop. xD


----------



## himeki

Forek said:


> Oh ok, guess i was wrong.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Can i has my minutes back? I wish i could went back in time to 15 mins ago and not go to the shop. xD



Agreed, and I sold mine for 200 sooooo


----------



## Forek

MayorEvvie said:


> Agreed, and I sold mine for 200 sooooo



Almost said " was it s old cake? " But then forgot you just joined a coupls of months ago. xD


----------



## himeki

the apples are red
the same color as my fingers now from over tapping


----------



## Forek

MayorEvvie said:


> the apples are red
> the same color as my fingers now from over tapping




Don't you mean  same color after punching the wall ? Just kidding of course.


----------



## uwuzumakii

GIVE ME ALL OF YOUR APPLES!!!!! I WILL GIVE YOU THE MANY HOURS OF SLEEP I WASTED TRYING TO GET ONE!!!


----------



## himeki

BluePikachu47 said:


> GIVE ME ALL OF YOUR APPLES!!!!! I WILL GIVE YOU THE MANY HOURS OF SLEEP I WASTED TRYING TO GET ONE!!!



y not ask nicely


----------



## Forek

BluePikachu47 said:


> GIVE ME ALL OF YOUR APPLES!!!!! I WILL GIVE YOU THE MANY HOURS OF SLEEP I WASTED TRYING TO GET ONE!!!



Sorry, i just did the same thing as you so I can't.

- - - Post Merge - - -



MayorEvvie said:


> y not ask nicely




His caps are on oops


----------



## Pokemanz

Selling an apple lol. It's really pricey but I NEED TBT okay?

_How bad do you want it?_


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Frack, how did I forget about apple? aslkjdgalksjgdkasg Was literally on then tooo. *cries forever*


----------



## uwuzumakii

I'm so tired... I'm off for the night. If anyone has any connections to an apple, let me know.


----------



## himeki

Pokemanz said:


> Selling an apple lol. It's really pricey but I NEED TBT okay?
> 
> _How bad do you want it?_



You're really lucky ;w;


----------



## Forek

BluePikachu47 said:


> I'm so tired... I'm off for the night. If anyone has any connections to an apple, let me know.



I have in my kitchen but shipping is 9.99$



Didn't even stay up half the time you guys did. ; w; I'm off to sleep.


----------



## Dinosaurz

Pokemanz said:


> Selling an apple lol. It's really pricey but I NEED TBT okay?
> 
> _How bad do you want it?_


I have like Rosie, beau, stitches, merengue and like much more plz I'm dying here.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I'm selling my body for a apple, my body is reggie please.


----------



## spamurai

Oh man... I missed it again ahaha


----------



## Espurr

There are approximately three ways to get an apple:  Buy it at your local supermarket, go to an orchard, or spend all of your hard-earned forum currency.


----------



## Dinosaurz

Espurr said:


> There are approximately three ways to get an apple:  Buy it at your local supermarket, go to an orchard, or spend all of your hard-earned forum currency.



Il give you beau for your apple, come on you know you wanna. :3


----------



## Heyden

Slammint said:


> Il give you beau for your apple, come on you know you wanna. :3



ur asking to trade coal for a diamond tbh


----------



## Dinosaurz

Haydenn said:


> ur asking to trade coal for a diamond tbh



I also have Rosie and merengue and stitches and ankha come on :3. Coal is awesome too.


----------



## Espurr

Haydenn said:


> ur asking to trade coal for a diamond tbh



If you apply enough pressure to coal, it can become diamond.  I don't think you can apply much pressure to a living creature, though.  Besides, I don't have enough room.


----------



## Dinosaurz

Espurr said:


> If you apply enough pressure to coal, it can become diamond.  I don't think you can apply much pressure to a living creature, though.



No one wants to trade, il sell my dog for it. She's a cokapoo, very cute


----------



## Espurr

Slammint said:


> No one wants to trade, il sell my dog for it. She's a cokapoo, very cute



I would never separate somebody from their beloved pets. ;-;


----------



## Dinosaurz

Espurr said:


> I would never separate somebody from their beloved pets. ;-;



She's not loved, she's very smelly and weird. Jk I would never sell her <3.


----------



## Prabha

I fell asleep... ugh


----------



## himeki

Prabha said:


> I fell asleep... ugh



#fail xD
Oh well.


----------



## Espurr

I have my apple.  Now I just need a tin bowl and some dough and I'll bake me a pie.


----------



## Forek

Prabha said:


> I fell asleep... ugh



Well i was gonna buy one for ya but that didn't happen xD


----------



## Farobi

Prabha said:


> I fell asleep... ugh



there would always be that one guy who would


----------



## Greninja

stupid me read the times wrong i thought it said 2PM!!


----------



## Yui Z

Prabha said:


> I fell asleep... ugh



No worries! I fell asleep too... On purpose.


----------



## Alice

Yui Z said:


> No worries! I fell asleep too... On purpose.



What a rebel.


----------



## device

spent 4 hours on mod application and it didn't go through due to a security token missing


----------



## Yui Z

Alice said:


> What a rebel.



Thug life.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sector said:


> spent 4 hours on mod application and it didn't go through due to a security token missing



_"Please note that the questions in the application are not the absolute primary factor in deciding who to promote, so don't feel like you have to spend TOO much time on them."_

I hope you don't plan to spend another 4 hours re-typing the whole thing! Otherwise, ouch.


----------



## Espurr

"Please note that the questions in the application are not the absolute primary factor in deciding who to promote, so don't feel like you have to spend TOO much time on them."  Huh...

That's the complete opposite of Mineplex.  If you want to be a staff member over there you better tell them _every single juicy detail_ you wish to spare about your life and then some.


----------



## Trundle

I'll be mod quite soon!!


----------



## device

Trundle said:


> I'll be mod quite soon!!



i will join you


----------



## Mints

im a rlly good person #mintsasmod2k15


----------



## Lio Fotia

I think... My favourite memory of Mod Application times was when someone sent in an app and screenshot it:







I laughed for an hour. 10/10.


----------



## Rasha

I really want Javocado for mod! I think he's perfect mod material~
I also find it weird that some people like oath2order and murray aren't mods yet....

oh well don't mind this post


----------



## Pokemanz

R-Cookies said:


> I really want Javocado for mod! I think he's perfect mod material~



Jav would be swaggiest mod
Bruh needs to get that position


----------



## Trent the Paladin

R-Cookies said:


> I also find it weird that some people like oath2order



Oath2order would have to be unbanned and less hated to be mod I'd think.


----------



## Sanaki

Good luck to everyone who applied. =]


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Tom said:


> Oath2order would have to be unbanned and less hated to be mod I'd think.



One thing I know is that the moderator promotion thing is that it's not a popularity contest, so even the most hated members by the community can be mods. But you're right about the ban. You can't sign up while you're banned.


----------



## WonderK

Apple2012 said:


> One thing I know is that the moderator promotion thing is that it's not a popularity contest, so even the most hated members by the community can be mods. But you're right about the ban. You can't sign up while you're banned.



You won't be staffed if the community doesn't like you.


----------



## Pokemanz

WonderK said:


> You won't be staffed if the community doesn't like you.



^Right? I mean in some cases it might be slightly unfair but in most cases those who are disliked by the community have often had/been in trouble with mods so that would pretty much rule them out from the beginning. I can only imagine what would happen if a member despised by the community was promoted to mod...


----------



## Alolan_Apples

WonderK said:


> You won't be staffed if the community doesn't like you.



I re-read what I was talking about, and I sure misworded it. I guess it's not about love or hate. I was thinking about the recommendations.


----------



## Lio Fotia

Apple2012 said:


> I re-read what I was talking about, and I sure misworded it. I guess it's not about love or hate. I was thinking about the recommendations.



The recommendations only matter a fraction of the way toward being staff. It matters if your a good fit or not.


----------



## MrPicklez

WonderK said:


> You won't be staffed if the community doesn't like you.










And that's what is best for business.


----------



## Alice

MrKisstoefur said:


> And that's what is best for business.



I think one of our new mods should have a beard. A beard commands respect and authority. You're the hero we deserve.


----------



## Alienfish

Alice said:


> I think one of our new mods should have a beard. A beard commands respect and authority. You're the hero we deserve.



that gave me some wrong associations lol.


----------



## Forek

Pokemanz said:


> ^Right? I mean in some cases it might be slightly unfair but in most cases those who are disliked by the community have often had/been in trouble with mods so that would pretty much rule them out from the beginning. I can only imagine what would happen if a member despised by the community was promoted to mod...




Then the world would end and anyone expressing hate towards them would be banned


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Pokemanz said:


> ^Right? I mean in some cases it might be slightly unfair but in most cases those who are disliked by the community have often had/been in trouble with mods so that would pretty much rule them out from the beginning. I can only imagine what would happen if a member despised by the community was promoted to mod...



Almost everybody (not all) have at at least one or a few members hating them. But I can see what you mean if the community despises a member. It's like if half the site hates a member who intentionally causes drama.

I can't guarantee if I do become a mod or not, but if I do become one, I won't a corrupt one. That means, even if someone expresses hatred towards me, I'm not going to ban them. It's only going to happen if they break the rules repeatedly and too soon.

But here's the real point. The reccomendations isn't a popularity contest. Even those with 0 to 2 reccomendations has a chance.


----------



## Sanaki

Apple2012 said:


> Almost everybody (not all) have at at least one or a few members hating them. But I can see what you mean if the community despises a member. It's like if half the site hates a member who intentionally causes drama.
> 
> I can't guarantee if I do become a mod or not, but if I do become one, *I won't a corrupt one. That means, even if someone expresses hatred towards me, I'm not going to ban them.* It's only going to happen if they break the rules repeatedly and too soon.
> 
> But here's the real point. The reccomendations isn't a popularity contest. Even those with 0 to 2 reccomendations has a chance.



You couldn't do it no matter what, you'd get demoted if you did that most likely.


----------



## SharJoY

Out of curiosity, who does the selecting of new mods?  all of the admin and mods, just the admins or just Jeremy?


----------



## Sanaki

Misti said:


> Out of curiosity, who does the selecting of new mods?  all of the admin and mods, just the admins or just Jeremy?



They probably all agree on it or something. not sure though.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Elin said:


> You couldn't do it no matter what, you'd get demoted if you did that most likely.



Not only I can't do it, but I don't want to do it either. I don't like doing bad things.


----------



## Justin

Misti said:


> Out of curiosity, who does the selecting of new mods?  all of the admin and mods, just the admins or just Jeremy?



Everyone takes part. Right now, we've been going through the process together of trying to sort the applications into different categories (invalid, generally decided against, nominated), so we have smaller pool to work with when really getting down to the actual decisions.


----------



## tobi!

What are some of the restrictions for mods? What can they not do anymore?

Post a lot or buy things?


----------



## Sanaki

Norski said:


> What are some of the restrictions for mods? What can they not do anymore?
> 
> Post a lot or buy things?



I'm curious about this also. =]


----------



## Forek

Elin said:


> I'm curious about this also. =]



I think they never restock shops, also they need permission to ban? I don't know any other ones.

I'm pretty sure they can post a lot, but not like 1 word posts xD


----------



## Jas0n

Norski said:


> What are some of the restrictions for mods? What can they not do anymore?
> 
> Post a lot or buy things?



Taking part in events is something you'll most likely no longer be able to do. Especially in things requiring you to answer questions,  with all the answers readily available for you in the staff forums it'd be unfair to do so. I don't think a lot of people realise this but it's an important point that you should realise if you want to become a mod.


----------



## Alienfish

Jas0n said:


> Taking part in events is something you'll most likely no longer be able to do. Especially in things requiring you to answer questions,  with all the answers readily available for you in the staff forums it'd be unfair to do so. I don't think a lot of people realise this but it's an important point that you should realise if you want to become a mod.



Yeah that's a given, tbh.

That would be my least problem if I would have applied though since I have the white feather ;p


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Noiru said:


> Yeah that's a given, tbh.
> 
> That would be my least problem if I would have applied though since I have the white feather ;p



Yep! You're pretty lucky on that one.


----------



## Alienfish

Apple2012 said:


> Yep! You're pretty lucky on that one.



Yeah, I guess quite a lot, it was all about timing and help from some fantastic people


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Noiru said:


> Yeah, I guess quite a lot, it was all about timing and help from some fantastic people



I'm still glad that you got your white feather. I even hoped that you get it. So you have your feather like how I have my cake.

Back on the subject, I think mods can buy items, but only generic (not event) items that are in stock, which are usually the pear and the orange.


----------



## Caius

Apple2012 said:


> I'm still glad that you got your white feather. I even hoped that you get it. So you have your feather like how I have my cake.
> 
> Back on the subject, I think mods can buy items, but only generic (not event) items that are in stock, which are usually the pear and the orange.



Mods can't buy anything that isn't in stock. They have the same buying privileges everyone else does.


----------



## Rasha

ZR388 said:


> Mods can't buy anything that isn't in stock. They have the same buying privileges everyone else does.



Jer is an exception though 
because he's the one who makes them? nevermind.....


----------



## Forek

R-Cookies said:


> Jer is an exception though
> because he's the one who makes them? nevermind.....



Yeah I wouldn't say that...... xD


----------



## Awesomeness1230

I would sign up but I have an infraction so I can't.


----------



## Forek

Awesomeness1230 said:


> I would sign up but I have an infraction so I can't.



You need at least 6+ months of activity in order to apply for mod.


----------



## BellGreen

Forek said:


> You need at least 6+ months of activity in order to apply for mod.



Where does it say six months? The application page says "few solid months of activity."


----------



## Forek

BellGreen said:


> Where does it say six months? The application page says "few solid months of activity."




Im taking a guess that " few " means 4-6 months. Would you want an account 2 months old a moderator? 6 months and more would be better, since you know that they are gonna stay on the site longer.


----------



## BellGreen

Forek said:


> Im taking a guess that " few " means 4-6 months. Would you want an account 2 months old a moderator? 6 months and more would be better, since you know that they are gonna stay on the site longer.



No, I don't want a 2-month-old-member to be mod (EDIT: Not directly offending any 2-month-old-members by saying that, just implying more experience would be nice); I just thought I'd clarify since you made it seem like it was directly mentioned somewhere. Sorry about the confusion!


----------



## WonderK

The staff last year did say they wanted at least six months of activity if you're applying for a moderator position.


----------



## Jas0n

We're not immediately ruling out anybody who has less than 6 months of activity, but of course we're more wary about selecting somebody who doesn't have many posts or many months of activity.


----------



## Forek

BellGreen said:


> No, I don't want a 2-month-old-member to be mod (EDIT: Not directly offending any 2-month-old-members by saying that, just implying more experience would be nice); I just thought I'd clarify since you made it seem like it was directly mentioned somewhere. Sorry about the confusion!



Nah nah, sorry for confusing you. Wasn't directly mentioned, just thought that more acivity might be nice since you know they would stick around longer.


----------



## Shimmer

I know it takes a while to pick out great mods but I'm excited to see who our new mods will be!


----------



## axo

I'll probably be staying up till five anyway xD


----------



## WonderK

chees4mees said:


> I'll probably be staying up till five anyway xD



If you're talking about the restock, it already happened a week ago.


----------



## Forek

chees4mees said:


> I'll probably be staying up till five anyway xD



Restock? It happened a while ago already.


----------



## Justin

Please note that applications will be closed next Saturday.


----------



## Forek

Too bad i cant apply. Maybe next season.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I can't wait until the new mods are promoted.

And I just grabbed post #500 on this thread.


----------



## Forek

Apple2012 said:


> I can't wait until the new mods are promoted.
> 
> And I just grabbed post #500 on this thread.



Wow!


----------



## Azza

I really wanna find out who the new mods are!  I just applied but I doubt it will happen XD


----------



## Rasha

i'm very excited to see the new mods! but when? hopefully very soon


----------



## Forek

R-Cookies said:


> i'm very excited to see the new mods! but when? hopefully very soon



Did you apply?


----------



## Rasha

Forek said:


> Did you apply?



no, I said before that I'm not interested in taking such a responsibility plus my English skills are kind of too weak to be a mod~
but it's already closed


----------



## Forek

R-Cookies said:


> no, I said before that I'm not interested in taking such a responsibility plus my English skills are kind of too weak to be a mod~
> but it's already closed


Your English skills are weak? It seems perfectly fine to me.


----------



## Rasha

Forek said:


> Your English skills are weak? It seems perfectly fine to me.



it's fine for me to write normal comments but my grammatical skills and vocabulary library aren't good/rich enough to write mature formal kind of posts. why do you think a 26yo woman would type like a 10yo? lol 
it's why I can never participate in those roleplays and mafia games as much as I'd love to X3


----------



## Forek

R-Cookies said:


> it's fine for me to write normal comments but my grammatical skills and vocabulary library aren't good/rich enough to write mature formal kind of posts. why do you think a 26yo woman would type like a 10yo? lol
> it's why I can never participate in those roleplays and mafia games as much as I'd love to X3



It seriously looks like nothing it wrong. What would be a mature post anyway?


----------



## Azza

R-Cookies said:


> it's fine for me to write normal comments but my grammatical skills and vocabulary library aren't good/rich enough to write mature formal kind of posts. why do you think a 26yo woman would type like a 10yo? lol
> it's why I can never participate in those roleplays and mafia games as much as I'd love to X3



I think you should try :3 I applied and I'm not even at the recommended age XD Anyway I don't think it's the grammatical skills that are as much as a necessity as everything else. Your a very active member and a frequent contributor, I think you'd be a great mod!


----------



## Rasha

Forek said:


> It seriously looks like nothing it wrong. What would be a mature post anyway?



well what I'm trying to say is that by logic people would prefer a mod who would/could speak and understand English fluently :3

- - - Post Merge - - -



Azza said:


> I think you should try :3 I applied and I'm not even at the recommended age XD Anyway I don't think it's the grammatical skills that are as much as a necessity as everything else. Your a very active member and a frequent contributor, I think you'd be a great mod!



haha yeah I'm an active member but I'd rather just be a normal member however there are people here who would make awesome mods, if there's still time I would suggest them


----------



## MrPicklez

Vote for me 2k15

#Kisstoebeard #ABeardYouCanTrust #BeardTreeForums


----------



## Alolan_Apples

MrKisstoefur said:


> Vote for me 2k15
> 
> #Kisstoebeard #ABeardYouCanTrust #BeardTreeForums



I would like you to be on the moderation team. I haven't seen a bearded mod yet.


----------



## Alienfish

Apple2012 said:


> I would like you to be on the moderation team. I haven't seen a bearded mod yet.


Hah, that'd be awesome. 

I'd love to see someone more rad on the team though. Like, of course you have responsibility and such but you don't need to be strict 24*7


----------



## MrPicklez

Apple2012 said:


> I would like you to be on the moderation team. I haven't seen a bearded mod yet.





Noiru said:


> Hah, that'd be awesome.
> 
> I'd love to see someone more rad on the team though. Like, of course you have responsibility and such but you don't need to be strict 24*7



When I get elected, I want the banner on top to say "The Beard Tree Forums" with "Bell" scratched out/replaced with "Beard" and beards growing in the tree.

Make it happen people.


----------



## Ashtot

im excited to be picked for mod


----------



## Cory

Ashtot said:


> im excited to be picked for mod



you will have to beat me m8


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Cory said:


> you will have to beat me m8



That's a pretty low bar.


----------



## Ashtot

Tom said:


> That's a pretty low bar.



aww thanks tom ;*


----------



## Rasha

Apple2012 said:


> I would like you to be on the moderation team. I haven't seen a bearded mod yet.



cookingokasan is bearded and I think he's mod material


----------



## Dinosaurz

Any news on the apple restock? :3


----------



## MrPicklez

R-Cookies said:


> cookingokasan is bearded and I think he's mod material



Ayy **** you b0ss


----------



## WonderK

Slammint said:


> Any news on the apple restock? :3



It's unkown when the next restock will take place.


----------



## Ashtot

WonderK said:


> It's unkown when the next restock will take place.



actually the mods probably know


----------



## Ashtot

remember to vote for me, my children

may the gnome child's blessing shine upon you like the morning sun


----------



## Forek

You got unsuspended? How long was it?


----------



## spamurai

I thought there was to be no campaigning? or have I missed something about voting?


----------



## Alolan_Apples

spamurai said:


> I thought there was to be no campaigning? or have I missed something about voting?



Only the site staff can vote. The other members cannot vote who gets to be moderator. But yes, campaigning is forbidden on threads.


----------



## Ashtot

Apple2012 said:


> Only the site staff can vote. The other members cannot vote who gets to be moderator. But yes, campaigning is forbidden on threads.



thats not true i champagned on lots of threaeds


----------



## MrPicklez

My threads are doing Iron Man numbers and I don't care anymore.


----------



## Rasha

the tags on this thread tho XD


----------



## Monster

I just submitted my application. Good luck to everyone! Now, time to write more applications (for college)!


----------



## Cress

R-Cookies said:


> the tags on this thread tho XD



I made the select ban justin tag.

I put that on like every thread.


----------



## Sanaki

R-Cookies said:


> the tags on this thread tho XD



>bootyclap lol


----------



## Rasha

PuffleKirby21 said:


> I made the select ban justin tag.
> 
> I put that on like every thread.



but...but justin is bae ;_;


----------



## Cress

R-Cookies said:


> but...but justin is bae ;_;



I didn't create it, I just spread it.


----------



## MrPicklez

Monster said:


> I just submitted my application. Good luck to everyone! Now, time to write more applications (for college)!



Don't you have a cousin to moderate instead?


----------



## Ashtot

we should merge with atrium forum ive heard tehy r rreally cool peeps yo


----------



## CoobaCupcake

It said you're not super strict on the requirements. I'm almost 15, so I'm guessing I shouldn't apply?


----------



## Awesomeness1230

CoobaCupcake said:


> It said you're not super strict on the requirements. I'm almost 15, so I'm guessing I shouldn't apply?



You could, if you have the same qualities as a 15 year old. What it's making sure is no 3 year olds get mod and start typing random posts which make no sense.


----------



## Prof Gallows

Awesomeness1230 said:


> You could, if you have the same qualities as a 15 year old. What it's making sure is no 3 year olds get mod and start typing random posts which make no sense.



It's just a minimum requirement. You can be well into your late teens or early twenties and still act/post like a 3 year old.

There will be more applications in the future so if you feel like sending one in now will help get your foot in the door I don't see anything wrong with it.


----------



## AnEndlessOcean

Posted on the wrong thread. Ignore this ^^


----------



## Heyden

I really hope the 'next' restock has the same 1 per person limit


----------



## Alienfish

Haydenn said:


> I really hope the 'next' restock has the same 1 per person limit



yes, me too 

and around the same time, finally something for non-US peeps to await..


----------



## Dinosaurz

Can't we just do it when everyone would be at work/school or asleep? Because I don't sleep or go to school now xD


----------



## Heyden

Slammint said:


> Can't we just do it when everyone would be at work/school or asleep? Because I don't sleep or go to school now xD



yea but timezones also exist


----------



## Kenshingumi

I filled out a form with all the stuff but idk if i want to submit it.


----------



## Ashtot

vote 4 ashtot best tbt mod


----------



## Rasha

Ashtot said:


> vote 4 ashtot best tbt mod



sorry, cupcake, but I'd like to enlighten you with the fact that in order to become a moderator you have to learn how to act like a regular member first~
good luck


----------



## CoobaCupcake

Kenshingumi said:


> I filled out a form with all the stuff but idk if i want to submit it.



Hey, might as well go for it! What's the worst that could happen? Good luck


----------



## Jarrad

cant wait to hear when they announce my new place on the staff team


----------



## Kenshingumi

CoobaCupcake said:


> Hey, might as well go for it! What's the worst that could happen? Good luck



That I actually get promoted. Even tho its a 00000000.1% of that happening.


----------



## Jarrad

Ashtot said:


> vote 4 ashtot best tbt mod



BUT U HAVE TO BE OLDER THAN 15


----------



## Kenshingumi

Well that didn't take long actually


----------



## Ashtot

Kenshingumi said:


> That I actually get promoted. Even tho its a 00000000.1% of that happening.



actually for most ppl who apply there is 0% chance



Jarrad said:


> BUT U HAVE TO BE OLDER THAN 15



ssshh


----------



## Beardo

Boss' voice for mod!


----------



## Rasha

would you guys like it if I actually became a moderator?


----------



## Alolan_Apples

R-Cookies said:


> would you guys like it if I actually became a moderator?



I actually wouldn't mind at all. I only signed up to help with events and keep the site a friendly place.


----------



## Ashtot

Apple2012 said:


> I actually wouldn't mind at all. I only signed up to help with events and keep the site a friendly place.



u rnt doing a very good job lel


----------



## Rasha

^ at least he can spell


----------



## Ashtot

R-Cookies said:


> ^ at least he can spell


i cen spal me no car

too bad u no get modd hahahaahahahahaha


----------



## Rasha

Ashtot said:


> i cen spal me no car
> 
> too bad u no get modd hahahaahahahahaha



gd tri m8 b8 ah dn appli


----------



## Ashtot

R-Cookies said:


> gd tri m8 b8 ah dn appli



Gr8 b8, m8. I rel8, str8 appreci8, and congratul8. I r8 this b8 an 8/8. Plz no h8, I'm str8 ir8. Cr8 more, can't w8. We should convers8, I won't ber8, my number is 8888888, ask for N8. No calls l8 or out of st8. If on a d8, ask K8 to loc8. Even with a full pl8, I always have time to communic8 so don't hesit8.


----------



## Rasha

Ashtot said:


> Gr8 b8, m8. I rel8, str8 appreci8, and congratul8. I r8 this b8 an 8/8. Plz no h8, I'm str8 ir8. Cr8 more, can't w8. We should convers8, I won't ber8, my number is 8888888, ask for N8. No calls l8 or out of st8. If on a d8, ask K8 to loc8. Even with a full pl8, I always have time to communic8 so don't hesit8.



........ 8


----------



## Kenshingumi

Ashtot said:


> u rnt doing a very good job lel



Best post of the year tbh LOL


----------



## Rasha

^ puh-lease, Apple2012 should be mod u gies r juzz jelly


----------



## Kenshingumi

R-Cookies said:


> ^ puh-lease, Apple2012 should be mod u gies r juzz jelly



I only said that cuz i was laughing for awhile


----------



## Rasha

Kenshingumi said:


> I only said that cuz i was laughing for awhile



u didn't have to explain yourself, matey~ ^^


----------



## Vizionari

Ashtot said:


> Gr8 b8, m8. I rel8, str8 appreci8, and congratul8. I r8 this b8 an 8/8. Plz no h8, I'm str8 ir8. Cr8 more, can't w8. We should convers8, I won't ber8, my number is 8888888, ask for N8. No calls l8 or out of st8. If on a d8, ask K8 to loc8. Even with a full pl8, I always have time to communic8 so don't hesit8.



That was...gr8.


----------



## Gandalf

Please stick to the topic, otherwise this thread is going to be closed. This is all just spam and if it continues you will receive a notice for it.


----------



## Kenshingumi

Gandalf y u so cool? just kidding to stay on topic I applied 4 mod


----------



## Azza

I know it says now closing, but when is the option to apply _actually closing?_


----------



## Forek

Tomorrow sometime.


----------



## Azza

Oh okay thank you!


----------



## Forek

Or it should be sometime today for most of the world sorry, my timezone its only 10pm where im at


----------



## Mercedes

Didn't Tina just get promoted like a month ago though


----------



## Farobi

I can't wait not to be mod.


----------



## Forek

Luckypinch said:


> Didn't Tina just get promoted like a month ago though



No. Tina and gandalf got promoted the same time, around last year.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Here's a question. How many people signed up this year? I know by the time this thread was created, there were 50. How about now?


----------



## Cory

Apple2012 said:


> Here's a question. How many people signed up this year? I know by the time this thread was created, there were 50. How about now?



too many


----------



## Justin

I believe the total number was just barely over 100.

Given that applications are now closed, I'm closing this thread as well. We will have a new thread when our new moderators are promoted. See ya then.


----------

